# My electric blue hap is losing color :(



## Skylinemp4 (Mar 28, 2013)

My Electric blue hap use to be vivid blue, but for some reason now he's turning grey. I have picture before and after.

Before 









After


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

what else is in the tank? dementions? could be he got punked out by another fish and is being stressed, or was a hormoned female...


----------



## Skylinemp4 (Mar 28, 2013)

We have 11 other Cichlids all different kinds. Not sure what kinds can't go together. Right now he's in a 10 gallon** tank with tons of hiding spots while I find what to do with my 11inch tiger oscars because I feel if I would add these little guys to the 120G the oscars would eat them up. The other electric blue hap is still fully blue, but this one punks the other one, and this is the one losing it's color.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

That is totally normal for only one male to show good color, especially in a small tank. It would be more surprising if he didn't loose some color.

Also, small fish are often hormoned for temporary color, which they lose. Not sure if this is the case here.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks hormoned to me. May never color back up. Can you get a better profile pic of the fish? Hard to tell from the pic showing him swimming away. Also....hormoning in my experience, and I have TONS of experience in my area with hormoned fish, is they can be VERY VERY aggressive even after losing color.


----------



## austings (May 12, 2012)

If you have two electric blue haps in the same tank only one will show color assuming they are both males.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

It looks hormoned to me as well. Chances are the other electric blue will lose it's colour too. Haps and peacocks shouldn't have much colour until they get to at least 2", sometimes 3-4" before the colour up fully.

A ten gallon aquarium is completely inappropriate for these fish, except for when they are first born. If you don't get rid of the Oscar and move the fish into that tank shortly, you are going to start losing fish.


----------



## Skylinemp4 (Mar 28, 2013)

The cichlids are now in my 90g and very happy. I have a total of 9 cichlids and a peratheraps in my 90 I have 3 more baby cichlids I plan on adding when they are decent sized. I also am looking into 2-3 more to buy soon.


----------

